# Seven for a big and tall rider



## eljugador (May 12, 2008)

Rider is 6'6" and 350lbs. Note the beefy down tube. This bike was purchased at River City Cycles in Portland. That shop is awesome and this bike is awesome. 

Read about the customer experience in my blog.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

I saw that bike at RCB on Saturday, or was it Sunday? Nice to see an Axiom Race without the paint.


----------



## eljugador (May 12, 2008)

dead flag blues said:


> I saw that bike at RCB on Saturday, or was it Sunday? Nice to see an Axiom Race without the paint.


Sunday. I originally was going to paint it -- though not the paint scheme that is "included" with the price. Incidentally, if you choose not to get any paint, you pay the naked Axiom price, not the race price. 

I'm very, very glad I went paintless.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

Me too. Paint on such a bike is wrong.

I had my 2007 Axiom built to Race specs, but they put on an SG decal. Oh well.


----------



## eljugador (May 12, 2008)

dead flag blues said:


> Me too. Paint on such a bike is wrong.
> 
> I had my 2007 Axiom built to Race specs, but they put on an SG decal. Oh well.



If it bugs you, I'm sure they would send you the decal. You'd probably go faster if it said race.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice build and nice to see someone else with a Seven with such a massive headtube (mine is ~30cm). You will be happy you chose the Alpha tandem fork over the Seven/Reynolds fork, that I promise you. Upgraded that this year and it's far less flexy up front.

I went Fizik gel, plus one cork tape, then Fizik black fuzzy tape on top and very happy with hands. This works well for CX too since the Fizik tape is a little grabby. 

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## eljugador (May 12, 2008)

I've got bar phat under the tape. It is phine. BTW, I fixed the link to my blog post if you are interested (I saw from my Web analytics software that someone was there and didn't get any love).


----------



## Anthony123 (Nov 25, 2010)

hi eljugador,...
looking awesome this bike,...
i love mountain bikes,....this one was really great,...nice sharing dude,..


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

I guess you have to understand the Hells Angels to get the Sonny refference!


----------



## medimond (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice looking bike. They could have easily put two badges on that head tube! 

30 cm ... wow, mines only 13.6 cm.


----------



## Padre (Aug 23, 2005)

Looks alot like mine.... I'm 6'6 and 230lbs:


----------



## bigmancool (Dec 6, 2011)

*Big man cool*

Check out the new website coming in 2012. We'd love to hear your ideas and we are looking for models.

bigmancool [COM]


----------



## Charles50 (Jul 25, 2012)

View attachment 261521
I have a custom Alaris I'm 6ft3in. I Shattered my Scapula and needed the bars higher to take the strain off my shoulder socket it replaces a Merckx. I love to bike but still have shoulder socket problems.


----------

